# altura libre (construcción, arquitectura)



## chictopian

Hola,
tengo problemas con el término "altura libre", no encuentro equivalente en inglés ni siquiera su significado en español. 
*
 La nave industrial en planta baja tiene una altura libre de **7 metros*

Mi intento: _The ground floor warehouse is 7 meters free-high_ 

Espero vuestra ayuda, gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Casi seguro *altura libre*: *clear* *height*


----------



## chictopian

Muchas gracias Oscar! 

A ver si algun nativo nos lo confirma del todo


----------



## SJV

Maybe a little more usual would be "clearance height" or "vertical clearance".


----------



## mora

Warehouses are usually described in terms of 'clear height'. It is the height throughout the whole building that is clear from obstructions.  Vertical clearance is used more with reference to specific objects, like trucks or doors. 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## Rodelu

Try "headroom".


----------



## SJV

Mora,
You're probably more on target.  I am thinking more on the lines of trucks.

Saludos,
SJV


----------



## chictopian

Gracias a todos! soys fantásticos.
Creo que es headroom! Lo miré en un diccionario especializado pero aún no estoy segura, mañana os confirmo con detalle.

Saludos!


----------



## 0scar

Headroom sirve para la cabina de un camión,para un túnel, para un submarino, para lugares chicos, no para un galpón de 7 metros de altura.


----------



## chictopian

Hola a todos, acabo de encontrar la definición del Diccionario de Arquitectura, Construcción y Obras públicas:

*Altura Libre *(_headroom_). Espacio vertical del vano de la puerta. Espacio libre, vertical, entre la huella de un escalón  y el techo del tramo superior. También conocida en inglés como _headway_.


----------



## mora

Hola:

De acuerdo con Oscar, en los naves industriales, las palabras correctas son 'clear height'. 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## cirrus

This might be a BE/ AE thing. Whilst headroom might make you think primarily of bridges, it's also used in buildings here. A warehouse with really generous headroom might have room for a mezzanine.


----------

